
AttackDefense is giving free access to their online cybersecurity lab - lonelyw0lf
https://public.attackdefense.com
======
swongel
Got the invite and looked around for a bit, I'm impressed with this. This
actually works very well, the terminal web emulator is especially impressive
compared with the things I'm used to seeing.

~~~
lonelyw0lf
My personal favorite is their Wireshark in a browser lab- fascinating:
[https://public.attackdefense.com/listing?labtype=forensics&s...](https://public.attackdefense.com/listing?labtype=forensics&subtype=wifi-
forensics) Try one of these.

------
lonelyw0lf
Sorry should have mentioned: This is pentesting/infosec/red team/blue team lab
with on-demand challenges. Created by the same guys behind
[https://PentesterAcademy.com](https://PentesterAcademy.com) Quite well done.
Using it since yesterday

~~~
madeuptempacct
Dead link.

~~~
mdaniel
It's just a problem with their root A record pointing to one IP and www
pointing to another, since the www flavor works:
[https://www.pentesteracademy.com/](https://www.pentesteracademy.com/) (as
does [http://pentesteracademy.com](http://pentesteracademy.com) which issues
the redirect successfully)

------
mediocrejoker
It says "Email: (only valid company, government and educational institute
addresses will be allowed for Beta access)"

Is this open to the general public?

~~~
kkrtom
yeah, I've also used my personal gmail account, Really glad that one more
platform showed up.

------
fosco
got invite in under 5 minutes, requires google sign in though?

would prefer separate account...

~~~
lonelyw0lf
Yes, uses login with Google. Would have preferred more options but can't
complain as its free :) and i love the challenges in there.

------
khh2
Only Google login? Is this a joke?

------
lonelyw0lf
You can also use your gmail addresses -worked for me. Invite arrived in 5
minutes in mail.

------
securityn00b
Very nice! Got the invite in my mail. This is awesome!

------
paultopia
the link doesn't say what this is, except in the form of an 8-minute video. Is
there a tl;dr from those who have signed up?

~~~
lonelyw0lf
Just added a comment reg.that.

~~~
paultopia
Thanks!

------
_verandaguy
This comment thread smells of some pretty intense astroturfing.

